# Anyone need Subs in Minnesota, Twin Cities Metro Area



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

I am located in Apple Valley and have one truck with a Fisher 8'. I am willing to assist if needed throughout the twin cities metro area. :salute:


----------

